# Consolidated Dutch West - what could be wrong with buying a used stove



## Big VA (May 4, 2011)

I am thinking of buying Consolidated Dutch West  with arched glass. Looks like it is model #288C.
What could possibly go wrong?
Is it easy to find parts? Cat?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 5, 2011)

I would first check online to see if parts are available after you verify the model number. Check it out for cracks in the castings and burnt out parts inside. You'll probably need to replace the gasketing, but that's easy to do. Buying anything used has some risks so check it out as much as you can before you buy.


----------



## certified106 (May 5, 2011)

Big VA said:
			
		

> I am thinking of buying Consolidated Dutch West  with arched glass. Looks like it is model #288C.
> What could possibly go wrong?
> Is it easy to find parts? Cat?



That is one of the earlier Dutchwest stoves so if you need new parts like Inner tops, or doors you aren't going to be able to find them. 
Given the age of that stove I would say you are in for at least a partial rebuild like recaulking all the seams you can get to as well as regasketing the whole stove and replacing the cat. 
Check the front doors really well as alot of the older Dutchwest  front doors have a tendancy to start to gap at the bottom. The gapping is due to people not regasketing the front doors like they should and just cranking the latch down which pulls the door in at the top and out at the bottom. I honestly would be hesitant to take a chance on it unless someone was giving it to me. It's just scary to drop money on a stove then find a problem that can't be fixed if you need a part. Just my two cents worth. Bye the way how much are they asking if you don't mind sharing that info?


----------



## Big VA (May 5, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> Big VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's $225.
I am not experienced in rebuilding stoves, but I would not mind playing around with it. What does recaulking involve? 
Do I have to take the stove apart to replace gaskets?
Thank you for the heads up with the door problem!
Is there anything else to be aware of with this model?


----------



## Fsappo (May 5, 2011)

Having burned, repaired, rebuilt a number of the old CDWs in the 90's that would be a stove I would skip.  Lots of parts not available and when you dig around the cat/damper area, a lot of times it looks like a grenade went off in there.  I wouldnt buy it unless you found the owners manual with the parts list and verified that ever part needing to be replaced (aside from nuts/bolts/glass/gaskets) is available somewhere.

A good source for parts is the Cozy Cabin in Warrensburg.

If it aint perfect, keep lookin.


----------



## webbie (May 5, 2011)

You also might want to see if says made in taiwan on the back - or made in USA (VT).

The usa ones were made by vermont castings - better quality, all in all.

Still, I also might skip this model. It was not a well engineered stove, IMHO, and an ancient cast iron cat stove might be asking for trouble.


----------



## Big VA (May 6, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> You also might want to see if says made in taiwan on the back - or made in USA (VT).
> 
> The usa ones were made by vermont castings - better quality, all in all.
> 
> Still, I also might skip this model. It was not a well engineered stove, IMHO, and an ancient cast iron cat stove might be asking for trouble.



Craig,

You must be right - an old cat stove can not be a good purchase.
I love the design though...
what is  IMHO?


----------



## heat seeker (May 6, 2011)

Big VA said:
			
		

> what is  IMHO?



In My Humble Opinion


----------



## Big VA (May 7, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> Big VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info
The doors DID, in fact, have a big gap on the bottom.
I would not have seen it without your advice.


----------



## Big VA (May 7, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> You also might want to see if says made in taiwan on the back - or made in USA (VT).
> 
> The usa ones were made by vermont castings - better quality, all in all.
> 
> Still, I also might skip this model. It was not a well engineered stove, IMHO, and an ancient cast iron cat stove might be asking for trouble.



Admin,
You were right.
It was made in taiwan...
Thank you.


----------



## Fsappo (May 11, 2011)

Craigs right about the cast iron from Taiwan.  He brought back some memories for me.  You could almost snap it with your hands.  Our installer back in the day refered to it as "Chinese Piss Iron" or something


----------

